# Wellness Super5 Mix



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello All,

I haven't been around in quite some time but I have a question to ask. I have a breeder friend who suspects that by feeding her crew the Wellness Super5 Mix dog food, several of her pups may have developed serious complications. Does anyone have any anicdotal feedback regarding negative or positive outcomes from this food? Just trying to give her as much info to pass on to her vet so they can make a determination as to whether or not the food is the culprit. Thanks for your feedback!


----------

